# Labour Govt? Nahhh!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

And we are led to believe that all is fair in the market? LMAO. Below is a media release made here today.


"Cigarette packets will no longer carry any logos, colour or branding under tough new rules to be announced by the government tomorrow.

In a world first, the Rudd government will announce plans to ban any promotional packaging of cigarettes from January 2012.

Cigarette companies will only be allowed to have their brand name printed in a standardised font on an otherwise plain packet.

The move was a key recommendation of the government's preventative health taskforce."

The most colorful and graphic depictions on our tobacco products are the Govt's own anti smoking stickers that take up 1/3 of the package!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, I beat you by two minutes bro.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah yes, a dumbed down, boring way to make people lose interest in a product. If the packaging isn't great in design, people won't buy it right? HA! What a joke! What's going on with gov't these days? Have your pubs been infiltrated with these yet?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

J Daly said:


> Ah yes, a dumbed down, boring way to make people lose interest in a product. If the packaging isn't great in design, people won't buy it right? HA! What a joke! What's going on with gov't these days? Have your pubs been infiltrated with these yet?


Not yet but we actually made these for a while. LMAO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Haha, I beat you by two minutes bro.


 I tried to hijack your idea but too slow as usual. :bowdown::drama: I see you realised I am far superior in posting ideas with some sort of content. LMAO.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

+ a 25% tax increase on cigarettes. Still nothing mentioned about tobacco products in general or cigars. Another 25% on top of what we already pay is insane if that's the way they go! Just ban it all together.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> ..........Just ban it all together.


Carefull what you wish for.....:yield:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

That sucks!! I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully that crap gets repealed!!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> + a 25% tax increase on cigarettes. Still nothing mentioned about tobacco products in general or cigars. Another 25% on top of what we already pay is insane if that's the way they go! Just ban it all together.


They'll never ban it completely, they're making way too much money from it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

reblyell said:


> They'll never ban it completely, they're making way too much money from it.


They cant afford to. From what I just read they increasing the Tobacco Excise which means it includes cigars. As from midnight tonight the excise will be $461.00 per kilo. Roughly about $5.50 a cigar!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ... As from midnight tonight the excise will be $408.00 per kilo. Roughly about $5 a cigar!


:twitch: :scared: mg: mg::jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:

looks like you may be personally financing the Oz gov't!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

reblyell said:


> :twitch: :scared: mg: mg::jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:
> 
> looks like you may be personally financing the Oz gov't!!


We already do that. Read my post again as the numbers are worse.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

And the ban on internet advertising will be interesting to see if it extends to purchasing as well?......I really want to get my hands on this bill, I think it could make for great toilet paper.

I am going to make it a personal mission to discredit this wanker we call PM, WHAT A caring understanding nice type!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Plain boxes will possibly meen repackaging cigars and removal of bands as well. Has this actually passed through parliment yet? I gotta go do some digging. Now where did I put that 4100 XPC, I figure I may need it to through all the :BS


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Plain boxes will possibly meen repackaging cigars and removal of bands as well. Has this actually passed through parliment yet? I gotta go do some digging. Now where did I put that 4100 XPC, I figure I may need it to through all the :BS


Use it to dig through Canberra instead, just one hill will do.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Media Release | Prime Minister of Australia


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

J Daly said:


> Ah yes, a dumbed down, boring way to make people lose interest in a product. If the packaging isn't great in design, people won't buy it right? HA! What a joke! What's going on with gov't these days? Have your pubs been infiltrated with these yet?


??? What kind is it? Pilsner? Ale? Stout? Carbonated Bureaucrat Piss?


----------

